# Caribbean honeymoon destination suggestions



## Kevin (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey all! So, I haven't been around here for a while. I've been busy - getting married! June 20 was the date, but we didn't have time for a honeymoon, so we are planning for the Christmas holidays (after Christmas - Dec 25/26 to Jan 3). We have narrowed down the destination list to the Caribbean. I am starting this thread to see if any of you have been anywhere in the Caribbean and if you can give suggestions of places that are good 'tropical' locations (jungle, hiking trails, beaches, lots of varied native flora, gardens, etc.). I'm not asking you to pick a place for us, just trying to pick your brains. For me, I would love to visit a tropical botanic garden or a nature preserve/park. For her, a swim-up room at the resort. It would be cool to try snorkeling too. Bing able to see orchids in their native habitat would be awesome, if possible! Anyway, we do have some places in mind, but I just thought I would see if any of you have visited there, what you saw, what you liked and didn't like. Thanks in advance for any help you can give!


----------



## troy (Jul 29, 2015)

If I was going somewhere, I'd research all aspects of the area, not familiar with carribean, but have heard good things about the phillipines and south america


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 29, 2015)

Barbados has an "orchid garden": http://www.barbados.org/orchid-world-barbados.htm#.VbmEresYw7o

There is an orchid nursery in the Dominican Republic, but I don't know if they do tours (I do know Nancy M.): https://www.aos.org/documents/html_flyouts/mountford.htm

I wasn't able to go when I visited the island (cruise ship stop). My favorite islands are Barbados, St. Lucia, St. Thomas, and Grand Cayman. 

Tortuga has a nice small public garden (but not many orchids).


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 29, 2015)

Congratulations, Kevin! and welcome back. The Caribbean sounds like a wonderful place to honeymoon.


----------



## troy (Jul 29, 2015)

Congratulations on yur marriage!!


----------



## abax (Jul 29, 2015)

Congratulations and do some snooping on google about
Dominica. Most Carib. Islands are very crowded in the
winter and very expensive. Dominica is for all intents and
purposes a tropical reserve and the residents are intent
on keeping the beauty of the island intact. Also just
about everyone speaks English.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2015)

Yep, that's a good choice. How's Cuba for that time of year?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 30, 2015)

I sure a lovely time will be had.


----------



## RNCollins (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Kevin,

Here's some info on islands I've been to:

In February I went to Cuba on a Botanical tour. Sadly I haven't gotten around to posting my pictures yet, but we went to botanical gardens, national parks, an organic farm, orchid garden. We also went to the UNESCO colonial town of Trinidad and spent time in Havana. I think your wife would enjoy the beach resorts... Cuba has some great beaches.

Grand Cayman Island: has a beautiful beach called Seven Mile Beach where a large portion of the resorts are located. There is the Queen Elizabeth Botanic Park to visit and there is the Mastic Trail for Hiking. I also swam with the stingrays. Snorkeling and diving is excellent in the Cayman Islands. We rented a car and drove around the island.

Turks and Caicos Islands: there's not much to do on the island of Providenciales but I think Grace Bay Beach is one of the best beaches in the Caribbean.

Jamaica: some great beaches, we stayed in Negril, and we met some people on our trip that were on a bird watching tour. I went to a waterfall called YS Falls and then for a boat ride up a river to see crocodiles.

**If you are looking for swim-up suites then check out Sandals resorts. 

Feel free to look at my pictures...

https://rncollins.shutterfly.com


----------



## RNCollins (Aug 2, 2015)

If you are looking for swim-up rooms there are a lot of resorts in the Dominican Republic/Punta Cana that have them.

Be sure to check out Tripadvisor. You'll get reviews of hotels, things to do, restaurants, photos, etc.


----------



## edkravcik (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm not sure if you are insisting upon a Caribbean island 

On my honeymoon in 2001 we did Costa Rica and our first stop was the Tortuguero National Park and town of the same name. It's on the Caribbean coast 

I have been back twice. There are nature tours on land and water,deep water fishing, and some local shopping. You can also hire a local guide and go out at night watch watch the arribada when the female sea turtles come to lay their eggs. 

And of course Costa Rica is one of the great orchid territories although Tortuguerro is too hot and humid for most species there


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for the help! We are actually looking at Sandals or something like that - all inclusive and preferable adults only. We are thinking of keeping to the Caribbean, but the Mexico/Central American coast is not ruled out. It just depends on where the good resorts are. Costa Rica would be amazing! We don't want to sit on the beach at the resort the whole time, which is why we are looking for hiking, gardens and maybe tours or something.


----------

